# Miniature horse Stallion available for stud in Brentwood Ca.



## The Green Cowgurl (Jun 8, 2013)

*Merlins Picasso*

*Available to the public for the first time!*

Black and white paint

Double registered

E-mail for pics, appointments or questions​


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

If you want to advertise I'd suggest putting more then black and white and double registered. You didn't even include contact info. Tell us what he has done, what kind of foals he throws, his disposition, etc. Also, photos are worth a thousand words and in this day in age there should ALWAYS be a pic included (and I'm not talking the kind with him cover in mud, in his winter woolys from an off angle).

You need to tell us why, besides having two testicles, he is breeding worth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Cowgurl. Welcome to the forum.

It might be nice to introduce and tell us a little about yourself before posting the above ad. Many think it a little rude, to just join a forum to advertise. 

Added to that which others above have said, you should _always_ give the stallion's LWO status, when advertising. 

We love pictures here, so do come back and show us your boy. I knew of another Merlin stallion, our here in S. Cal. Maybe he's the same one.

Lizzie


----------

